# Form 1541



## JohnA (Apr 17, 2007)

I have a book Winemaking at Home by Homer Hardwick, copyright 1954, where I first learned of a Form 1541 needed to be filed if you make more than 200 gallons of wine a year in your home. Although back then, you were required to file regardless of amount. 






What's the most anyone here has made in a year's time?
I ask because it seems, with all that is available today and the ease of making wine, 200 gallons is not much of a reach.


John

*Edited by: JohnA *


----------



## rshosted (Apr 17, 2007)

Well since you asked, I make about 99.999




gallons a year....


----------



## Wade E (Apr 17, 2007)

112 last year and it was a bad year but I have 2 adults here. I may have lie a little this year!


----------



## rshosted (Apr 17, 2007)

100 gallons, undelclared is legal. So you probably mean that you made 99 and the other 13 gallons were store bought (since it goes by household I believe).... right?????


----------



## Wade E (Apr 17, 2007)

200 gallons max per household is legal but only if there are 2 adults
in CT. 1 adult =100 gallons but never 2 exceed no matter how many
adults without permit or whatever it requires to make more.


----------



## rshosted (Apr 17, 2007)

Yeah, you'll never guess how many I can make


----------



## Wade E (Apr 17, 2007)

Maybe you forgot that you posted a picture of your winemaking room!


----------



## smurfe (Apr 17, 2007)

Remember to as Wade posted, what is legal in CT may not be legal for you. Most states follow the same 100 gallon per person/200 gallon per household rule, but not all states. Some states it is still illegal I believe.You might want to do a little research to what is the legal limit for you. BTW, the 100/200 rule applies for me here in Louisiana as well.


----------



## geocorn (Apr 17, 2007)

I think the law is a federal law and supercedes all state and local laws. As an aside, this is a good case were keeping records is a bad idea. Make the feds prove it!


----------



## GrapeApe (Apr 17, 2007)

Isn't the "right to bear a primary" in the Constitution somewhere?


GrapeApe.


----------



## patrick1 (Apr 17, 2007)

i just started whatever i have going when they show up lol !!! my very first batch honest officer....


----------



## Wade E (Apr 17, 2007)




----------



## rshosted (Apr 17, 2007)

geocorn said:


> I think the law is a federal law and supercedes all state and local laws. As an aside, this is a good case were keeping records is a bad idea. Make the feds prove it!






George, you are partially correct. Federal law can supersede state law. How
this works is state law cannot be *less* restrictive than federal law. 



So in essence, a state can make a law that is more 'strict' than federal law.
But if the feds want to prosecute something, they have precedence to do so
before a state can prosecute someone for something.

This is why it is, generally speaking, more difficult to violate
a federal law, when it is MUCH easier to violate a state law. 

In fact, you would probably notice the same is true from
city laws or ordinances to state laws too. </span>(This is how cities can enforce laws about
watering your lawn too much, or not shoveling walks, or parking violations,
etc.). And if one is given the choice it is usually better to be prosecuted by
a state or city, since many federal laws have “minimum mandatory” sentencing
which sets a very strict sentencing guideline that is stuck to and no one gets
out early for good behavior.

As an aside, a local city where I live attempted to pass a law against homebrewing as their arguement: they worried underage drinkers were gaining alcohol by doing this.... Yeah...



Don't get me started on that one.


----------



## geocorn (Apr 17, 2007)

Thanks for the clarification about the laws. I just HOPE the feds and the States have a few more important tasks than montoring the making of wine!






As to the underage problem, I personally think it is way more work than most teenagers are willing to invest. It is so much easier to find someone who will purchase the alcohol for you. Besides, I never met very many teenagers that had the patience to make wine.


----------



## PeterZ (Apr 18, 2007)

I'd like to see Operation Exile implemented here is Memphis. Some years ago, Richmond, VA was the per-capita murder capital of the country. A joint program between local police and the Federal prosecutor resulted in everyone who so much as J-walked getting patted down. If you were in illegal possesion of a firearm (mostly convicted felons wh were not allowed to have a gun) you were prosecuted by the Federal attorney and got 5 years - no parole.

Most gang bangers feel like a stretch in the pen is part of the job, but they are serving time in the local jail, with a bunch of their buddies. I know that here in Memphis, they jail them by gang - GD's with GD's, Vice Lords with Vice Lords, etc. - to minimize violence. The gang bangers know this, too.

Under Operation Exile, a miscreant from Richmond might find himself in Leavenworth, KS, on a cellblock without a single familiar face.

It worked.


----------



## JimCook (Apr 18, 2007)

Peter,


Are you saying that all of us would end up in the same cell block?






- Jim


----------



## Wade E (Apr 18, 2007)

Save your fruit from lunch and well ferment it in our cells later.


----------



## PeterZ (Apr 19, 2007)

In The Great Escape, Hills, Hendley, and the other Yank bought up all of the potatos in camp and made booze for the Fourth of July.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Apr 19, 2007)

I don't want to go to jail...it's spring now...I better get to drinkin'...


----------



## MikeC (Apr 19, 2007)

So the way I see this is...I can either make less or drink more.


Guess which I'll choose?


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Apr 19, 2007)

I'm always amazed when I see any legislative body attempting to pass ordinances due to the child/teen problem, or potential problem. You cannot legislate good parenting, if anything, lock the responsible parents up for a couple days, wouldn't take long for things like corporal punishment, parents back in control of there children , to start happening.The "time outs" methods are a joke, while I don't advocate beating kids by any means, the laws are stacked against the parent trying to do the right thing, and more legislation is not the answer, more parenting, and support of parents is.(and maybe training for parents that aren't ready to be) How many times have you seen a child throw a fit in a store, and the parent responded by giving them what they want? Never happened when I was growing up, what we would of got was definitely not what we wanted, and never made that mistake twice.


----------



## Waldo (Apr 20, 2007)

And if you whip your kid today you get DHS on your ass and you could end up in jail with the crips and hoods


----------



## PolishWineP (Apr 20, 2007)

I generally used social embarrassment to keep my kids in line.



The thought of me coming up to the school and talking to them in the hallway help...


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Apr 20, 2007)

THAT is a proven method




Too many wouldnt bother to go to the school !*Edited by: JWMINNESOTA *


----------

